# DNSSEC secured or not to be secured

## toralf

browsing w/ 

```
links https://www.dnssec-tools.org
```

gives:

```
   *

   Your DNS configuration is insecure!! We've detected you are insecure. Learn about what you can do about it.

   *

                                                                 DNSSEC Secured!

   Congratulations!!

   We've detected you're browsing in a DNSSEC secured environment!!

```

So, what shall I belief ?

----------

## khayyam

toralf ...

I get the same with w3m, but not with firefox (I get "DNSSEC Secured!" only), I suspect something to do with javascript being used on the page, or something of that nature.

best ... khay

----------

## Ant P.

If it's a web 2.0 crapp with no graceful degradation, nothing displayed on the page should be taken as reliable.

----------

